# Le club des professionnels en informatique > La taverne du Club : Humour et divers > Sports >  Coupe du monde de rugby 2015

## illight

Salut  ::mrgreen:: 

De retour pour la coupe du monde qui commence vendredi ! Les soires et journes risquent d'tre longues  ::mrgreen:: 

Alors vos pronostics ? Voyez-vous la France aller loin ? Que pensez-vous de la slection franaise ?

Pour ma part, si la France joue comme contre l'Ecosse, o on s'est ennuy comme pas possible, je suis pas sur qu'on passe le premier tour  ::aie:: 
Il vaudrait mieux qu'ils s'appuient sur leur 2e match anglais.

Et SVP, M. Fofana, fait un peu des passes  ::calim2::  Certes, Bastareaud ne sait pas en faire, mais il essaye quand mme des fois  ::mrgreen::  (en tout cas contre l'Ecosse).

----------


## Marco46

> Pour ma part, si la France joue comme contre l'Ecosse, o on s'est ennuy comme pas possible, je suis pas sur qu'on passe le premier tour 
> Il vaudrait mieux qu'ils s'appuient sur leur 2e match anglais.


T'inquite, la seule proccupation des franais sur ce match c'tait de gagner sans se pter pour la suite  ::):

----------


## foetus

Est-ce que les Blacks vont reconqurir le titre *HORS DE CHEZ EUX*?  ::mrgreen::   ::mrgreen:: 

Et en extrapolant avec le foot, en 2011  partir des 8imes les joueurs avaient court-circuit l'entraineur et ils ont perdu en finale ... comme en 2006 avec le Bleus

Donc cette anne c'est insultes  la mi-temps, expulsion, taupe, lancer de chronomtre, grve et l'entraineur qui lit les exigences  ::mouarf::   ::mouarf::

----------


## Zirak

Au pire si on est limin au 1er tour, vous pourrez peut-tre vous consoler avec l'quipe de France de basket, qui sera peut-tre en finale dans les mmes jours  :;):  

(elle joue son match de quart de finale demain soir pour le championnat d'Europe)  ::D:

----------


## Barsy

Bah, tout dpendra de l'arbitre qui officiera en finale lorsque la France affrontera les All-Blacks... Parce qu'il y a 4 ans, c'tait quand mme pas terrible.  ::weird:: 

Sinon, c'est toujours la mme chose, la France est dcevante lors des matchs de prparation, elle est dcevante lors des matchs de poules et ds qu'arrive les quarts, c'est une toute autre quipe qui joue et elle impressionne... jusqu' la finale o l elle perd...  ::aie::

----------


## Celira

> ds qu'arrive les quarts, c'est une toute autre quipe qui joue et elle impressionne... jusqu' la finale o l elle perd...


Illustration en image : 

 ::arrow::  L'actu en patates

----------


## lper

Le Japon qui a battu l'Afrique du sud, a c'est un exploit incroyable ! :8O:

----------


## Barsy

M. Joubert a bien mieux arbitr hier soir qu'il y a 4 ans. On verra ce que a donnera lorsque l'on croisera l'Angleterre...  ::weird:: 

Enfin, la France a fait un bon jeu mme s'il y a eu pas mal de fautes et beaucoup de pression et d'nervement. On peut avoir quelques espoirs pour la suite.

----------


## Deadpool

> M. Joubert a bien mieux arbitr hier soir qu'il y a 4 ans. On verra ce que a donnera lorsque l'on croisera l'Angleterre...


En parlant d'arbitrage, Mccaw s'est pris un jaune hier aussi comme quoi tout arrive.  ::aie:: 

M'enfin, ds que l'on aura atteint les quarts, il bnficiera  nouveau d'un arbitrage perso, j'en suis certain.  ::aie::

----------


## Darkzinus

> Le Japon qui a battu l'Afrique du sud, a c'est un exploit incroyable !


Je n'en suis pas revenu non plus. C'est sans doute l'un des plus grands exploits de l'histoire de ce sport !

----------


## Escapetiger

http://www.rugbyworldcup.com/video/94910  ::ave:: 
_Match Highlights: Japan shock South Africa_

----------


## illight

> Le Japon qui a battu l'Afrique du sud, a c'est un exploit incroyable !


Pareil, quand j'ai vu a, j'ai cru rver  ::mrgreen::  Du coup, la poule est un petit relanc  ::D: 
Je crois que c'est leur 2e victoire en coupe du monde  ::aie:: 

Pour l'quipe de France, on a surtout perdu Huget, et a a va faire mal. Par contre, je trouve qu'on a pas super bien jou, on a pas russi une seule fois  transpercer leur rideau dfensif.
J'espre qu'ils seront plus motivs pour le prochain.

----------


## Marco46

> Le Japon qui a battu l'Afrique du sud, a c'est un exploit incroyable !


J'tais debout sur mon canap  hurler comme un dbile  ::lol:: 

Ca faisait longtemps que j'avais pas kiff comme a du sport  la tl !

Reste  voir s'ils vont confirmer contre l'Ecosse et les Samoa. Si c'est le cas alors on a une 2me poule de la mort  ::):

----------


## Jacques Beauregard

Nouvelle-Zlande - Argentine : 

Trs bonne premire mi-temps argentine ! les all blacks taient dpasss.
Cela aurait pu tre la deuxime grosse surprise du mondial  ::):

----------


## lper

Dommage en effet pour les argentins, quelques petites boulettes sinon a passait et la fin leur ft fatale  ct du physique des all blacks.
Ce qui me dsole dans cette coupe du monde, c'est qu'il faille avoir canal(chane payante) pour pouvoir mater  la tl tous les matchs, l'intrt d'une coupe c'est de pouvoir apprcier d'autres nouvelles quipes, comme par exemple la Gorgie qui a battu Tsonga.

----------


## Zirak

> Ce qui me dsole dans cette coupe du monde, c'est qu'il faille avoir canal(chane payante) pour pouvoir mater  la tl tous les matchs


Et encore, elle a lieu au Royaume-Uni...

La coupe d'Europe de basket avait lieu en France cette anne, et mme l, il n'y a eu que la demi-finale de diffuse sur France 3, tout le reste tant sur Canal aussi comme pour le rugby, alors que cela a t le record d'Europe (pour du basket) niveau spectateur au Stade Mauroy.

Perso je trouve cela inconcevable qu'un vnement sportif majeur ayant lieu chez nous ne soit pas diffus en clair (au moins  partir des 1/8me de finale).






> comme par exemple la Gorgie qui a battu Tsonga.


En mme temps, que pouvait faire un tennisman seul contre une quipe de rugby entire...  ::ptdr::  ::ptdr::

----------


## lper

> En mme temps, que pouvait faire un tennisman seul contre une quipe de rugby entire...


 ::ptdr:: 
Le pauvre, tout seul il aurait du faire appel  Teddy Riner... ::aie:: 
Dsol pour le lapsus Wilfried ! ::lol::

----------


## Nhaps

> Et encore, elle a lieu au Royaume-Uni...
> 
> La coupe d'Europe de basket avait lieu en France cette anne, et mme l, il n'y a eu que la demi-finale de diffuse sur France 3, tout le reste tant sur Canal aussi comme pour le rugby, alors que cela a t le record d'Europe (pour du basket) niveau spectateur au Stade Mauroy.
> 
> Perso je trouve cela inconcevable qu'un vnement sportif majeur ayant lieu chez nous ne soit pas diffus en clair (au moins  partir des 1/8me de finale).



Le basket, ce jeu antisportif o le but est de faire 50 fautes en fin de match pour esprer remonter au score ?
J'ai vu un match de l'quipe de France contre les US, les 5 dernieres minutes ont dur 45min.

J'ai ray ce sport de la catgorie sport  la fin.

----------


## lper

D'accord avec toi Nhaps, il faudrait enlever aussi tous ces temps morts, comme au football amricain, c'est juste des trucs pour gagner du temps et le sport est bafou par la tactique du chronomtre.

----------


## Zirak

> Le basket, ce jeu antisportif o le but est de faire 50 fautes en fin de match pour esprer remonter au score ?


Oui enfin sachant que quand tu fais une faute, c'est l'autre quipe qui rcupre des lancers, a n'aide que moyennement pour remonter au score, en tous cas cela peut tre  double tranchant (car l'quipe adverse peut aussi avoir les points du panier + les lancers suivant quand a eu lieu la faute) :p

Et puis il ne faut pas juger sur une seule mauvaise exprience.

Concernant les temps morts, il ne peut y en avoir que 5 de chaque ct, et de seulement 1 minute (donc max 10mn), ce qui n'est pas forcment beaucoup plus que le temps additionnel dans certains sports (et puis tu n'as pas forcment les 10 de pris  chaque fois).



Enfin bref, je ne suis pas l pour discuter des gots et des couleurs, perso, le foot, le rugby ou le tennis, je trouve a chiant au possible, mais l n'est pas la question.  :;): 

Je rebondissais juste sur la remarque d'lper concernant les diffusions.

----------


## Deadpool

Bon cosse - Japon cet aprs-midi.

On va voir si les "Brave Blossoms" vont confirmer.  :;):

----------


## illight

H bien, non ils n'ont pas confirm. Aprs, ils ont jou il y a 4 jours, ils taient peut-tre un peu fatigus sur la fin.

La France a aussi jou, ils ont gagn le bonus, mais que ce fut dur  :8O:  vraiment dcevant cette quipe bis. Il y en a peu qui vont gagner qui vont gagner leur place de titulaire..


Et ce soir, n'oubliez pas qu'il y a boucherie  ::aie::  Nouvelle-Zlande Namibie  ::aie::

----------


## Marco46

> H bien, non ils n'ont pas confirm. Aprs, ils ont jou il y a 4 jours, ils taient peut-tre un peu fatigus sur la fin.


Oui mme trs tt dans la partie beaucoup d'erreurs dues  un manque de lucidit vident. Ils taient cuits et les Ecossais ont jou le coup  merveille.




> La France a aussi jou, ils ont gagn le bonus, mais que ce fut dur  vraiment dcevant cette quipe bis. Il y en a peu qui vont gagner qui vont gagner leur place de titulaire..


Faut pas sous-estimer l'impact physique des roumains, ils sont vraiment costauds. Ca s'est dcant quand les roumains ont commenc  avoir le capot ouvert.

----------


## Invit

Salut





> H bien, non ils n'ont pas confirm. Aprs, ils ont jou il y a 4 jours, ils taient peut-tre un peu fatigus sur la fin.


Eh non, car 13 des 15 joueurs n'avaient pas jou le premier match, donc ils taient tout frais, comme les Roumains, car c'tait leur premier match.

Beaucoup trop de pertes de ballons dans les regroupements et les touches.

Philippe

----------


## shadowmoon

> H bien, non ils n'ont pas confirm. Aprs, ils ont jou il y a 4 jours, ils taient peut-tre un peu fatigus sur la fin.





> Eh non, car 13 des 15 joueurs n'avaient pas jou le premier match, donc ils taient tout frais, comme les Roumains, car c'tait leur premier match.


Si j'ai bien compris, illight parle du match cosse VS Japon et pas du match France VS Roumanie

----------


## illight

Je confirme, je parlais du Japon en disant a : ils ont fait je crois 4 ou 6 changements le Japon, ce qui fait peu sur 15.

Concernant la France, je pensais justement que les remplaants aller se "battre" pour gagner leur place de titulaire, mais a n'a pas t trop le cas,  part 1 ou 2 joueurs qui se sont dtachs, ona  pas vu grand chose  ::?:

----------


## Invit

Re

Effectivement, tu as peut-tre bien raison  ::calim2::

----------


## lper

> Oui mme trs tt dans la partie beaucoup d'erreurs dues  un manque de lucidit vident. Ils taient cuits et les Ecossais ont jou le coup  merveille.


En dbut de partie ils ont fait jeu gal avec les cossais, ils menaient mme d'un point  la mi-temps. Ils ont surtout pas eu de chance ensuite avec la sortie de Mafi sur blessure.
Peut-on rapprocher  cette citation de Lamartine "Un seul tre vous manque et tout est dpeupl"... ::aie:: 

Tiens a serait sympa que l'Irlande gagne, a serait l'anne "Jonathan Sexton" parce que d'autres joueurs qui sortent du lot, j'en vois pas trop.

Pour ce qui est du match hier soir, ils sont quand mme sacrment courageux ces joueurs, pas une seule plainte malgr tous ces coups, imaginez un footballeur l-dedans ! ::mouarf::

----------


## Deadpool

Les Anglais qui perdent chez eux, trop bon.  ::aie:: 

En tout cas, je ne sais pas vous mais je me suis rgal devant ce match.  :;):

----------


## lper

> Les Anglais qui perdent chez eux, trop bon. 
> 
> En tout cas, je ne sais pas vous mais je me suis rgal devant ce match.


Ouah la claque, je viens de voir !!
Sinon pas trop de surprise cet aprs-midi je pense pour l'Irlande et l'Australie, par contre je miserais bien un kopeck sur les amricains...
Les matchs :
13h00   Australie  Uruguay 
15h30   cosse - Etats-Unis 
17h45   Irlande - Roumanie

----------


## Deadpool

> Ouah la claque, je viens de voir !!
> Sinon pas trop de surprise cet aprs-midi je pense pour l'Irlande et l'Australie, par contre je miserais bien un kopeck sur les amricains...


Ben pour le moment tu as bon, les Amricains mnent.  :8O:

----------


## lper

> Ben pour le moment tu as bon, les Amricains mnent.


Ils se sont crouls et un manque d'exprience en seconde mi-temps, les cossais ont bien ragi aussi, y a du avoir du remontage de bretelles  la pause ! :;):

----------


## illight

> Les Anglais qui perdent chez eux, trop bon. 
> 
> En tout cas, je ne sais pas vous mais je me suis rgal devant ce match.



Vivement Angleterre-Australie  ::mrgreen:: 
Les Anglais sortis ds les poules dans leur coupe de monde, c'est beau  ::mrgreen::

----------


## Deadpool

> Vivement Angleterre-Australie 
> Les Anglais sortis ds les poules dans leur coupe de monde, c'est beau


C'est pas encore fait, mais c'est clair qu'il va tre intressant ce match.  ::mrgreen::

----------


## illight

Ils sont joueurs ces canadiens, mais bon c'est pas rugby  7 la coupe du monde  ::mrgreen:: 

En tout cas, j'ai l'impression que la France va quand mme un peu mieux, mais faut vraiment que nos centres apprennent  faire des passes. Plusieurs fois, ils l'aurait fait, il y avait essai derrire...

Ce qui est sr, c'est que nos buteurs sont en forme, et a c'est cool  ::P:

----------


## foetus

NOUVELLE-ZELANDE - GEORGIE

Le match trop propre[*]: 8 essais dont 5 transforms et ... 1 pnalit  ::mrgreen:: 

Par contre "Monsieur 100%" n'tait pas  100%



* -> Je n'ai pas la tl, juste les directs crits de 20 minutes et l'quipe

----------


## Escapetiger

> * -> Je n'ai pas la tl, juste les directs crits de 20 minutes et l'quipe


Pour l'aprs-match, Il y a une rubrique _Highlights & Match Clips_ sur le site officiel galement :
http://www.rugbyworldcup.com/video

----------


## Deadpool

Aller, Angleterre - Australie c'est maintenant.  ::mrgreen::

----------


## foetus

Sinon les bleus ne sont pas encore qualifis en quart: Coupe du monde de rugby: Pourquoi on ne peut pas (vraiment) dire que les Bleus sont qualifis




> il faudrait que les Italiens prennent cinq points (donc deux bonus offensifs) contre lIrlande puis la Roumanie et que le XV du Trfle batte les Bleus sans aucun bonus de part et dautre. Ainsi, toutes les quipes se retrouvent  quatorze points et le principe de base pour dpartager les formations  galit, le vainqueur des confrontations directes, puisque chacun aurait perdu et gagn un match contre lune des deux quipes (rglement complet  lire ci-dessous pour les curieux).



Vraiment chelou  ::weird::   ::weird::  En 2011 on est pass en perdant 2 matches de poule, et cette anne avec 3 victoires et 1 bonus 2 bonus ce serait la trappe  ::aie::   ::aie:: 

dit: Iper qui m'a repris  ::wow::

----------


## lper

On a 2 bonus...

Ils sont trs mal partis les anglais et n'ont  mon avis pas la vitesse pour battre les australiens, y a dj 17-3 !!

----------


## foetus

Sur le direct de 20 minutes on a les 2 essais en gif/ mp4, et un bout du "God save the Queen England" inaugural  ::mrgreen::

----------


## lper

C'est chaud 13-20 !!

----------


## Deadpool

Carton jaune contre les anglais  10 min de la fin...  ::mrgreen:: 

Farell en plus.  ::mrgreen::

----------


## foetus

Les carottes et les bananes sont cuites. Monsieur 100% australien vient de passer une pnalit (72)  ::mrgreen:: 

dit: 79 Essai de M. Giteau  pour l'Australie.

----------


## Deadpool

> Les carottes et les bananes sont cuites. Monsieur 100% australien vient de passer une pnalit


Quel joueur ce Foley, un hros pour l'Australie ce soir.

Et aussi pour les Franais d'ailleurs.  ::aie:: 


Et allez un petit essai pour finir.  ::mrgreen::

----------


## Deadpool

C'est fini! Dehors les rosbeefs.  ::mrgreen:: 


Quelle dfense australienne, n'empche.  :8O: 

Trs bonne soire pour ma part.  :;):

----------


## foetus

Apparemment, la presse anglaise va s'en donner  cur joie aprs le carton jaune (qui aurait pu tre double)  ::aie::   ::aie::

----------


## lper

Et ben coup de tonnerre en effet, les anglais ont mordu le gazon ce soir face  une quipe australienne impressionnante tout comme l'Afrique du sud juste avant qui a cras les cossais: les grandes quipes sont bel et bien l au rendez-vous, a promet pour la suite du tournoi de bien grands matchs ! ::mrgreen::

----------


## illight

Les Australiens ont effectivement fait trs forte impression. Je vous rappelle qu'ils ont battu les blacks rcemment. En tout cas, je pense que c'est une bonne option pour la victoire finale  ::D:

----------


## lper

Les italiens auraient du l'emporter hier si ils n'avaient pas fait d'erreurs grossires :
-> problme de touche : au moins six pertes et une sur une pnaltouche
-> jouer l'essai au lieu de transformer une pnalit facile en 1re mi-temps
-> jouer une pnalit trop dure au lieu de gagner du terrain
-> un essai non accord  cause du pied en touche : il y a trop cru facilement  l'essai mais quel retour aussi de l'irlandais !

En rsum, un super match des italiens qui ont fait jeu gal voir mieux face  des irlandais qui n'ont pas montr grand chose, de plus Sexton n'a pas t trop en russite.

----------


## Deadpool

> Les italiens auraient du l'emporter hier si ils n'avaient pas fait d'erreurs grossires :
> -> problme de touche : au moins six pertes et une sur une pnaltouche
> -> jouer l'essai au lieu de transformer une pnalit facile en 1re mi-temps
> -> jouer une pnalit trop dure au lieu de gagner du terrain
> -> un essai non accord  cause du pied en touche : il y a trop cru facilement  l'essai mais quel retour aussi de l'irlandais !
> 
> En rsum, un super match des italiens qui ont fait jeu gal voir mieux face  des irlandais qui n'ont pas montr grand chose, de plus Sexton n'a pas t trop en russite.


Pour les italiens, le retour de Parisse leur a fait du bien visiblement mais comme tu l'as dit, y'a eu trop de dchets.

----------


## foetus

Sergio Parisse a t monstrueux [il parait]: il a occup plusieurs postes avec succs.

On peut dire la mme chose du Tonga  ::mrgreen:: : ils ont loup 10-12 points de pnalits avec un arbitrage favorable aux Pumas sur une action [arbitrage des grosses quipes]
C'est dommage, le Tonga aurait pu tre devant au score  la 51ime minute.

Sur l'quipe, c'est crit que l'animal sur le blason de lArgentine n'est pas un puma mais un jaguar  ::mouarf:: 
Et galement sur l'quipe, ils ont rappel que Maradona aimait les sports de mains dans un stade de football  ::mrgreen::

----------


## Deadpool

> Sur l'quipe, c'est crit que l'animal sur le blason de lArgentine n'est pas un puma mais un jaguar


C'est bien un Jaguar mais l'erreur tant rentre dans le langage courant si j'ose dire, les Argentins eux-mmes appellent leur quipe les "Pumas".




> Et galement sur l'quipe, ils ont rappel que Maradona aimait les sports de mains dans un stade de football


a c'est pas gentil.  ::aie::

----------


## Invit

Les Italiens mritaient la victoire, mais s'ils avaient gagns, la France aurait t oblig de battre l'Irlande pour continuer le tournoi.

----------


## foetus

> Les Italiens mritaient la victoire, mais s'ils avaient gagns, la France aurait t oblig de battre l'Irlande pour continuer le tournoi


Je ne pense pas  ::mrgreen::  il fallait 2 victoires des Italiens avec 2 bonus.

Ma rponse qui explique cela

----------


## lper

L'Afrique du sud fait un carton avec 10 essais et un score de 64-0 contre les USA ! :8O: 
Comment on appelle a, une dculotte non ? ::mouarf::

----------


## foetus

Moi c'est le nombre de pnalits que je remarque: aucune.

Et mme hier, dans les 2 matches des perdants, il y a eu 13 essais mais seulement 3 pnalits  :8O:  

Et niveau statistiques, on continue  ::mrgreen:: : hier le Canada repart sans gagner de matches, l'Uruguay a marqu son premier essai, les tats-Unis sont fanny et Habana a inscrit un tripl et a rejoint Lomu (15 essais) au classement des meilleurs marqueurs d'essais de l'histoire du Mondial.

dit: Les Uruguayens ont inscrit mardi leur premier essai depuis 2003.  ::mrgreen::

----------


## illight

Et la Namibie a failli gagn leur premier match  ::mrgreen::

----------


## shadowmoon

> L'Afrique du sud fait un carton avec 10 essais et un score de 64-0 contre les USA !
> Comment on appelle a, une dculotte non ?


Personnellement, j'appelle ca une extermination, un massacre, une excution...

----------


## Invit

> L'Afrique du sud fait un carton avec 10 essais et un score de 64-0 contre les USA !
> Comment on appelle a, une dculotte non ?


En tout cas ce n'est pas au Basket que l'Afrique du Sud battra les USA.

----------


## lper

Il a l'air sympa Habana, aprs le match, il faisait des selfies avec ses supporters !  ::king::

----------


## Escapetiger

> En tout cas ce n'est pas au Basket que l'Afrique du Sud battra les USA.


Ah c'est presque sr de nos jours ... mais qui-sait ?

Porto-Rico (entre-autres) l'a bien fait en son temps : 
http://www.basketball-reference.com/...-08-15-USA-PUR
_United States vs. Puerto Rico, August 15, 2004 | Basketball-Reference.com_ 

... bon, sur ce topic le ballon est plus ovale, et entre les japonais, les gorgiens et autre quipes "surprise", cette coupe du monde est vraiment passionnante ...

----------


## foetus

Alerte Alerte  Dan Carter a loup une transformation  Alerte Alerte

 ::mouarf:: 


Sinon, pour continuer avec les statistiques  ::mrgreen:: : 42, c'est le nombre de minutes que les argentins avaient russi  tenir face aux Blacks.
Le Tonga a tenu plus longtemps [entre la 49 et la 57ime minutes], mais ils n'ont eu que 3 pnalits. Et aprs ils se sont fait concasser  ::aie::   ::aie::  [4 essais dont 3 transforms pour arriver  la fin  7 essais]

----------


## lper

Samoa mne devant l'Ecosse  la pause, quel beau match et quel suspens ! Y a 26-23 pour l'instant.

----------


## lper

Finalement l'Ecosse finit par gagner 36-33, c'tait trs chaud !
Une super mise en bouche avant "The Match" : Australie - Pays de Galles.

----------


## foetus

Un peu merdik ce calendrier  ::aie::   ::aie::   ::aie::  pas de matches le lundi [ni d'autres jours, le jeudi 8 octobre par exemple], 1 seul match d'autres jours.

Un autre exemple entre France-Canada et France-Irlande il y a 10 jours de repos.
Mais entre Angleterre-Australie et Australie-XXX/ Angleterre/-XXX il y a 6 jours de repos  ::weird::   ::weird::   ::weird:: 

C'est pour cela que cette coupe s'tend sur 7 semaines  pour 48 matches  ::?:   ::?: 


Sans parler de toutes les polmiques: le Japon n'a que 4 jours de repos contre 2 poids lourds (mme si leur victoire est historique face aux Springboks) et une quipe perdante doit tre partie dans les 24 heures de son dernier match si elle veut se faire rembourser son retour.   ::aie::   ::aie::   ::aie::

----------


## Deadpool

Quelle dfense de l'Australie!  :8O: 

A 13 contre 15, hroque.

----------


## lper

> Quelle dfense de l'Australie! 
> 
> A 13 contre 15, hroque.


Oui, clair !  :8O: 
Ils vont craquer ou pas ??

----------


## lper

Bon allez c'est cuit, le Pays de Galles va se payer l'Afrique du Sud, joker pour l'autre quart, juste que j'aimerais pas tre cossais... ::?:

----------


## lper

Bon ben les black's c'est bien aussi... ::aie::

----------


## foetus

De toute faon il parait qu'on voulait viter les Pumas Argentins  ::mrgreen::  Donc enfumage et intox.


Sinon  ce que je comprends, pendant ce France-Irlande, les franais n'ont pas touch un ballon: c'est sr que pour marquer c'est difficile  ::aie::   ::aie::

----------


## Marco46

> Sinon  ce que je comprends, pendant ce France-Irlande, les franais n'ont pas touch un ballon: c'est sr que pour marquer c'est difficile


Bah McCaw c'tait transmut en O'Brien ... C'est chaud dans ces conditions ...

Arbitrage  la maison bien calibr bien quand il faut. Des pnalits plus que litigieuses quand il fallait pour les irlandais, mais pas trop pour que a soit pas trop obvious, des turnovers quand il fallait (l'en avant de O'Brian quand Parra veut sortir la balle du regroupement dans les 22 irlandais quand ils sont aux fraises qui est siffl en mle introduction Irlande wtf). 

Tout a t fait pour avoir un France - NZ bien vendeur et l'Irlande en demi.

J'adore le rugby mais entre le scandale des billets d'avions sur les petites quipes, les problmes de calendrier qui amnent l'Ecosse en quart alors que le Japon aurait du y aller et les arbitrages  la con comme ceux de Joubert et de ce soir ... C'est relou.

----------


## foetus

> Des turnovers quand il fallait


17 _turn-overs_ pour la France contre 7 pour l'Irlande  ::mrgreen:: 

C'est comme  chaque fois pareil  ::mrgreen:: : on peut critiquer tout un tas de choses mme les Franais.
Mathieu Bastareaud qui loupe un placage qui amne le premier essai, les 2 premires pnalits loupes au tout dbut de match (mme si la premire n'tait pas vidente), le manque de combativit, le combat au sol (interview de Sbastien Tillous-Borde) ...

Et le pire: les Franais ont dfonc J. Sexton et le capitaine O'Connell mais les remplaants ont t un choua meilleurs  ::mouarf::   ::mouarf::

----------


## Marco46

Bon dj passons sur le fait que les irlandais auraient du jouer  14 pratiquement tout le match. C'est quand mme pas rien  ::aie:: 

Oui les Irlandais ont t meilleurs sur l'engagement physique globalement. Mais quand l'arbitre te change la possession instant quand tu l'as dans les 22 adverses et te pnalise quand t'es dans les tiens c'est compliqu de la rcuprer.

Le match tait trs quilibr pendant la 1re priode. Aprs  chaque fois qu'on a t en position de s'installer on s'est fait sanctionner, parfois  tord et parfois  raison mais quand mme souvent  tord. Mais les deux quipes sont tellement proches que c'est dcisif.

Bref, on le savait avant la rencontre, Mr Owens a un problme avec les franais.

----------


## Invit

http://www.bing.com/videos/search?q=...63F3C77D0CE2C7

Dommage que cela n'est pas t signal, c'tait un carton jour et dehors, les irlandais  14 pendant une bonne partie du match.

J'espre que ce joueur sera exclu du reste de la comptition.

Philippe

----------


## Nhaps

Parra a t au fond dans son match. A chaque fois qu'on a perdu le ballon, c'tait lui. Enfin pendant 15min.
Ces coquipiers ont mme d le consoler.

----------


## lper

On n'a pas t bon, de grosses fautes de mains et le secteur des touches est  retravailler. En dbut de match, il y a eu de belles offensives franaises et du gain de terrain en jouant rapidement mais a n'a pas dur. En tout cas, on a deux supers buteurs potentiels, suis-je le seul  avoir t impressionn par le coup de patte de Spedding ?

----------


## foetus

Les 2 LOLs de la journe  ::mouarf::   ::mouarf::  

1) Les no-zlandais l'ont trs mauvaises contre les Franais, et ils veulent "tuer le fantme de 2007".
Surtout que le match se joue dans le mme stade que 2007.

On va se faire rentrer dedans


2) Le parcours des franais [et no-zlandais aprs] -> Nouvelle-Zlande, Afrique du Sud, Australie
videmment si tout le monde gagne leurs matches

P*tain c'est mission impossible  ::aie::   ::aie:: 

Le point positif c'est que les no-zlandais peuvent conomiser des joueurs contre la France en vue du choc avec les Springboks

Ouf, une chiche lueur d'espoir  ::mouarf::

----------


## Deadpool

> On n'a pas t bon, de grosses fautes de mains et le secteur des touches est  retravailler. En dbut de match, il y a eu de belles offensives franaises et du gain de terrain en jouant rapidement mais a n'a pas dur. En tout cas, on a deux supers buteurs potentiels, suis-je le seul  avoir t impressionn par le coup de patte de Spedding ?


Non, t'es pas le seul. Il a vraiment une frappe de mule ce Scott Spedding. 

Sinon, un peu comme Marco, a commence  me gaver cet arbitrage maison.
Quand une quipe Britannique ou Irlandaise joue, a ne devrait pas tre un arbitre Britannique ou Irlandais aux commandes.

----------


## Marco46

Ah a on est pas prs de gagner une coupe du monde. A chaque fois qu'on a eu l'quipe pour le faire on s'est fait voler, demi-finale de 91 face aux boks et finale de 2011 face aux NZ.

----------


## Nhaps

C'est con mais j'ai hate de voir comment la France va ragir face au Aka. Souvent des grands moments.

----------


## Deadpool

> Ah a on est pas prs de gagner une coupe du monde. A chaque fois qu'on a eu l'quipe pour le faire on s'est fait voler, demi-finale de 91 face aux boks et finale de 2011 face aux NZ.


C'tait en 95 contre les Boks (avant les Boks n'taient pas convis  la coupe du monde  cause de lApartheid).





> C'est con mais j'ai hate de voir comment la France va ragir face au Aka. Souvent des grands moments.


Haka. 

C'est vrai qu'en 2007 c'tait quelque chose.

----------


## foetus

Ka Mate pour tre prcis  ::mrgreen::  

Celui des Samoa s'appelle le Siva Tau

C'tait Vendredi le duel des Hakas  ::D:

----------


## illight

Il faut vraiment qu'on retravaille les touches, et qu'on trouve un sauteur, parce que l c'est plus possible.

bon, la NZ, c'est pas une bonne nouvelle parce que si on gagne, aprs les franais vont se croire champions du monde, et ils vont se faire rtamer au tour suivant.

En tout cas, par rapport  tous les quarts, le seul o on peut savoir le gagnant, c'est celui de l'Australie  ::aie::

----------


## Deadpool

Et allez, on se tape de nouveau Owens.  ::?: 

http://www.lequipe.fr/Rugby/Actualit...zelande/598617

----------


## Invit

Oui

Et les Irlandais vont hurler car un Franais arbitre le matche Irlande Argentine.

Philippe

----------


## Marco46

Et O'Brien n'a pris qu'une seule petite semaine alors que brutalit c'est un mois normalement  ::aie::

----------


## illight

Et vous avez vu l'arbitre du match de la France ?  ::mrgreen:: 

Bon  priori, on va tester une nouvelle charnire, mais bizarrement j'y crois plus  celle-l  ::mrgreen::  Parra- Michalak, a peut donner quelquechose de bien  ::D:

----------


## lper

> Et vous avez vu l'arbitre du match de la France ?


Oui, on a lu nous, cf post prcdent de Deadpoolichou...
(pour ceux qui n'ont toujours pas vot :
http://www.developpez.net/forums/d43...lichou-contre/ ::aie:: )

----------


## foetus

Ce quart de finale, c'est une quipe du "The Rugby Championship" contre une quipe du "Tournoi des Six Nations"


Comme on dit: "Si on l'avait fait exprs, on n'aurait pas russi  le faire" Les organisateurs sont des fortiches  ::mrgreen::

----------


## Deadpool

> (pour ceux qui n'ont toujours pas vot :
> http://www.developpez.net/forums/d43...lichou-contre/)


On va ptet arrter avec a, non.  ::aie:: 




> Ce quart de finale, c'est une quipe du "The Rugby Championship" contre une quipe du "Tournoi des Six Nations"
> 
> 
> Comme on dit: "Si on l'avait fait exprs, on n'aurait pas russi  le faire" Les organisateurs sont des fortiches


Tu peux mme mettre au pluriel.

Tous les quarts de finals sont des matchs 6 nations - Rugby Championship.

----------


## Deadpool

Quel match ce Afrique du Sud - Galles.  :8O: 

Edit : C'est fini. Je suis un peu triste pour les Gallois.  ::(:  Ils ont vraiment jou avec leur tripes jusqu'au bout.

----------


## foetus

En 10 minutes Michalak s'est fait remarquer  ::whistle::  un contre qui amne l'essai, un claquage et une sortie

Plus que 68 minutes  ::mrgreen:: 


dit: 30ime minute, 3 essais transforms pour les "tous noirs", Monsieur 100% doit tre  100%  ::aie::   ::aie::   ::aie:: 

dit: 64ime minute, 7 essais, 5 transforms: l'EDF se fait dmonter comme un meuble Ika  ::aie::   ::aie:: 

dit: 68ime minute, 8 essais, 6 transforms

----------


## Deadpool

a c'est une belle tle.  ::aie::

----------


## foetus

C'te marrade  ::mouarf::   ::mouarf:: 

49 points, plus grosse dfaite du XV de France dans son histoire en Coupe du monde62 plus grand nombre de points marqus par 1 quipe en phase finale (*) de Coupe du monde49 plus grand cart de points en phase finale (*) de Coupe du monde75 (62 + 13) 2ime plus grand nombre de points marqus dans un match en phase finale (*) de Coupe du monde

Et encore Dan Carter a loup 2 transformations et Ma'a Nonu n'a pas aplati  la 79ime (un en-avant?)

Dans ce cas on dit  ::mrgreen::  "Les All Blacks ont respect leur adversaire du soir en jouant jusqu' la dernire minute"
Et surtout les franais doivent se dire que les Argentins c'tait peut-tre un meilleur choix  ::whistle:: 


Infos du soir: Pascal Pap et Frdric Michalak prennent leur retraite internationale

* -> Matchs  limination directe

----------


## lper

Inadmissible !
En esprant que les irlandais sauvent l'honneur des pays du nord...

----------


## Deadpool

> Inadmissible !
> En esprant que les irlandais sauvent l'honneur des pays du nord...


Non plus.  ::aie:: 

On se dirige vers une domination outrageuse du Sud.

Comme Laporte l'a dit, on peut se poser la question sur la valeur de notre tournoi des VI nations.  ::?:

----------


## lper

Incredible ce qu'il se passe, les cossais qu'on attendait les moins vont-ils raliser l'exploit ? :8O:

----------


## foetus

Scottish Scottish Scottish .... et une porte ouverte pour les All-Blacks  ::mrgreen::  [sauf avec les Springsboks qui ont eu quand mme un parcours difficile:  voir en demie]


dit: L'Ecosse est passe  une minute de l'exploit et c'est Bernard Foley qui s'est rachet

----------


## lper

Ben non, vraiment dommage !! ::calim2::

----------


## Martin Lestas

Comment on s'est fait torpiller hier soir rolalala, heureusement que le ricard tait de la partie !

----------


## foetus

Le chiffre: 0 comme le nombre de pays de l'hmisphre Nord qualifis pour les demi-finales de la Coupe du monde. Le record remontait  1999 (France seule reprsentante).

 ::aie::   ::aie::   ::aie::   ::aie::

----------


## Marco46

> Incredible ce qu'il se passe, les cossais qu'on attendait les moins vont-ils raliser l'exploit ?


Joubert tait l pour veiller au grain. Le plus grand vol de match depuis la finale 2011 !

Trs du par l'arbitrage de cette coupe du monde, on a beau avoir la vido elle est tellement mal utilise que a sert presque  rien.

----------


## lper

> Joubert tait l pour veiller au grain. Le plus grand vol de match depuis la finale 2011 !


Trs svre en effet la dernire pnalit, mais bon je ne pense pas que l'arbitre ait t partial durant le match.

----------


## lper

En y rflchissant, faudrait peut-tre revoir cette rgle des pnalits qui dfavorisent et dnaturent  mon avis le jeu, 3 points c'est beaucoup trop je trouve, si on mettait  2 points par exemple et en laissant le drop  3 points qui fait plus partie intgrante du jeu. 
On a vu par exemple un australien viser avec le ballon en faisant une "passe" un cossais en position de hors-jeu pour obtenir la pnalit, a non plus c'est pas dans l'esprit du rugby.

----------


## Barsy

> En y rflchissant, faudrait peut-tre revoir cette rgle des pnalits qui dfavorisent et dnaturent  mon avis le jeu, 3 points c'est beaucoup trop je trouve, si on mettait  2 points par exemple et en laissant le drop  3 points qui fait plus partie intgrante du jeu. 
> On a vu par exemple un australien viser avec le ballon en faisant une "passe" un cossais en position de hors-jeu pour obtenir la pnalit, a non plus c'est pas dans l'esprit du rugby.


Il y aussi beaucoup d'quipes qui pratique de l'anti-jeu dans les rucks pour retarder la sortie du ballon et le fait que a soit pnalis  hauteur de 3 points dissuade ce genre de comportement.

Mais c'est aussi  l'arbitre d'tre vigilent et de ne pas siffler lorsqu'un joueur "provoque" une faute comme a a t le cas ici.

Concernant la pnalit sur les en-avant, j'ai toujours eu du mal avec cette rgle. Selon la rgle, lorsqu'un joueur fait un en-avant et qu'un partenaire devant lui prend le ballon, c'est une pnalit, sinon c'est une mle. Dans les faits, 9 fois sur 10 ce sera une mle qui sera siffle mme si c'est un partenaire qui rcupre la balle et bizarrement l, il siffle une pnalit...

----------


## foetus

Justement j'ai vu passer sur Internet qu'il commence  tester un nouveau systme de points, et que ce systme arriverait en 2018-2019 dans nos contres (aprs validation, rflexion, concertation, ...):
Drop, pnalits  2 points et soit l'essai  6 points soit la transformation  3 points

----------


## Marco46

> Concernant la pnalit sur les en-avant, j'ai toujours eu du mal avec cette rgle. Selon la rgle, lorsqu'un joueur fait un en-avant et qu'un partenaire devant lui prend le ballon, c'est une pnalit, sinon c'est une mle. Dans les faits, 9 fois sur 10 ce sera une mle qui sera siffle mme si c'est un partenaire qui rcupre la balle et bizarrement l, il siffle une pnalit...


Oui, mais le problme ici c'est que l'en avant initial est box par un australien (le 21 qui pousse la balle vers son camp), les deux joueurs cossais sont donc remis en jeu et le 18 ne commet pas de faute.

Joubert s'est plant il n'y a pas de pnalit, simplement mle introduction pour l'Australie. Enfin plant ... L'axe de la tlvision n'est pas trs bon pour voir a mais par contre Joubert est plutt bien plac pour voir a (dans l'axe oppos le droulement est limpide mme  vitesse relle).

Le truc c'est qu'il n'a absolument pas pris le temps de rflchir, il a vu une opportunit de siffler une pnalit et il s'est jet dessus. Et pour en rajouter une couche il est rentr en courant dans les vestiaires sans serrer la main de personne  la fin du match. Bref c'est un vrai scandale, hier soir j'ai mme lu une dclaration d'un ancien international australien qui tait outr de cette fin de match.

Si on ajoute  a le carton jaune ultra svre de dbut de 2me mi-temps a commence  faire vraiment beaucoup.

----------


## Marco46

> Trs svre en effet la dernire pnalit, mais bon je ne pense pas que l'arbitre ait t partial durant le match.


Bah l quand mme, siffler une pnalit imaginaire quasi face aux barres alors qu'il y a 2 points d'carts ... C'est du niveau de la main de Dieu au foot l ...

----------


## Kreepz

Quel dommage pour les cossais... 
En tout cas les deux quarts de final de dimanche tait intressant  regarder! (contrairement  la drouille de samedi soir  ::whistle::  )

----------


## Deaf

Je reviens sur la droute de samedi, mais y'a que moi qui pense que depuis que Servat a arrt sa carrire internationale, on est plus que mauvais en touche?

Rien ne m'nerve plus que de perdre une touche de pnalit ou une touche durement gagne grce  un bon placage le long de la ligne...

----------


## lper

Il manque aussi un joueur capable d'inspiration comme un Blanco  l'poque ou un meneur comme Rives, les argentins ont a dans leur quipe, et puis la rapidit des passes et des enchainements en attaque a aussi fait la diffrence.

----------


## Pierre.dupuy

Je vois beaucoup de rponse plus ou moins approximative sur les rgles, Donc juste pour clarifier, un en avant est toujours sanctionn d'une mle sauf s'il est volontaire et constitue un acte d'anti-jeu. Je n'ai pas vu le match de l'australie, tant moi mme en match, mais vous voquez la rgle de l'en avant repris devant. Dans ce cas ce qui est sanctionn c'est le joueur qui se saisie de la balle revient d'une position de hors-jeu, gnralement aprs un jeu au pied, il s'agit donc ni plus ni moins d'un hors jeu, le rsultat est donc un hors jeu. Si un Australien avait dvi la balle dans son camps, l'ecossais aurait t sanctionn de mme.

Concernant le problme de l'quipe de France, on peut reprocher beaucoup de choses aux joueurs au slectionneur etc. Mais le problme se trouve rllement dans la formation des jeunes ( entre 6-14 ans) Ayant moi mme t form  ces ages l il y a 15-20 ans ce qu'on apprenait n'etait pas du tout adapt au rugby d'aujourd'hui, en fait on nous duquait  coup de rugby  base de "vaillance", on se baisse pour "plaquer" on respecte l'arbitre etc. Le problme c'est que j'ai jamais appris  jouer juste, comme le font les gamins de 9 ans en Nouvelle Zlande, qui maitrisent dj tous la gestuelle que l'on voit chez les all blacks. 

Les choses ont changs, et les gamins d'aujourd'hui sont bien mieux form que je ne l'ai t, mais les fruits n'ont pas encore t recolts. Je suis aujourd'hui entraineur et dans mon quipe, beaucoup des joueurs de 18-20 ans sont meilleurs que ceux de 30 ans, car ils sont bien form quand les "vieux" pensent encore le rugby comme il y a 20 ans.

Patience donc, la coupe du monde dans 8 ans sera sans doute bien mieux abouti.

----------


## foetus

> Je n'ai pas vu le match de l'australie


Il suffit de demander  ::mrgreen:: 

Vido: l'en-avant litigieux qui a cout le match aux cossais

Mais la vido n'est plus disponible [droits]
Mais ici il y a une vido Vido : Lnorme polmique sur la dernire pnalit qui naurait pas du tre accorde  lAustralie !

----------


## Deadpool

> Je vois beaucoup de rponse plus ou moins approximative sur les rgles, Donc juste pour clarifier, un en avant est toujours sanctionn d'une mle sauf s'il est volontaire et constitue un acte d'anti-jeu. Je n'ai pas vu le match de l'australie, tant moi mme en match, mais vous voquez la rgle de l'en avant repris devant. Dans ce cas ce qui est sanctionn c'est le joueur qui se saisie de la balle revient d'une position de hors-jeu, gnralement aprs un jeu au pied, il s'agit donc ni plus ni moins d'un hors jeu, le rsultat est donc un hors jeu. Si un Australien avait dvi la balle dans son camps, l'ecossais aurait t sanctionn de mme.
> 
> Concernant le problme de l'quipe de France, on peut reprocher beaucoup de choses aux joueurs au slectionneur etc. Mais le problme se trouve rllement dans la formation des jeunes ( entre 6-14 ans) Ayant moi mme t form  ces ages l il y a 15-20 ans ce qu'on apprenait n'etait pas du tout adapt au rugby d'aujourd'hui, en fait on nous duquait  coup de rugby  base de "vaillance", on se baisse pour "plaquer" on respecte l'arbitre etc. Le problme c'est que j'ai jamais appris  jouer juste, comme le font les gamins de 9 ans en Nouvelle Zlande, qui maitrisent dj tous la gestuelle que l'on voit chez les all blacks. 
> 
> Les choses ont changs, et les gamins d'aujourd'hui sont bien mieux form que je ne l'ai t, mais les fruits n'ont pas encore t recolts. Je suis aujourd'hui entraineur et dans mon quipe, beaucoup des joueurs de 18-20 ans sont meilleurs que ceux de 30 ans, car ils sont bien form quand les "vieux" pensent encore le rugby comme il y a 20 ans.
> 
> Patience donc, la coupe du monde dans 8 ans sera sans doute bien mieux abouti.


J'espre que tu dis vrai.

Mine de rien, a m'a vraiment foutu un coup au moral cette drouille.  ::?:

----------


## Marco46

> Je vois beaucoup de rponse plus ou moins approximative sur les rgles, Donc juste pour clarifier, un en avant est toujours sanctionn d'une mle sauf s'il est volontaire et constitue un acte d'anti-jeu. Je n'ai pas vu le match de l'australie, tant moi mme en match, mais vous voquez la rgle de l'en avant repris devant. Dans ce cas ce qui est sanctionn c'est le joueur qui se saisie de la balle revient d'une position de hors-jeu, gnralement aprs un jeu au pied, il s'agit donc ni plus ni moins d'un hors jeu, le rsultat est donc un hors jeu.


Oui mais ce n'est pas ce qui s'est pass.




> *Si un Australien avait dvi la balle dans son camps, l'ecossais aurait t sanctionn de mme*.


Certainement pas ! Lorsqu'un joueur adverse touche le ballon avec l'intention de l'attraper ou de le dvier (ce qui est sans discussions le cas ici) alors le joueur hors jeu est remis en jeu.

Donc l'enchainement logique aurait du tre :
1- En avant cossais
2- turnover pour l'Australie suite  la dviation
3- turnover pour l'Ecosse suite  la captation par le 18
4- l'avantage ne profite pas on revient  l'en-avant cossais -> mle introduction Australie.

----------


## Pierre.dupuy

En effet, j'ai vu la vido, pas de hors jeu. C'est clair et net. Et d'ailleurs pas d'en avant non plus vu que l'ecossais la tape avec son dos. La rgle dit que l'en avant doit etre commis avec les bras. Aprs aucun arbitre n'applique la rgle comme a mais bon...

----------


## Barsy

> J'espre que tu dis vrai.
> 
> Mine de rien, a m'a vraiment foutu un coup au moral cette drouille.


C'tait quand mme prvisible. Cela fait plusieurs annes que l'on est 4me au tournois des 6 nations (on a mme t dernier en 2013 !!  :8O: ) et que l'quipe de France ne brille plus du tout. La faute de Saint-Andr sans doute et aussi d'une tendance bien franaise  se croire imbattable dans certains secteurs de jeux dans lesquels on a pourtant t largement dpasss. Sans oublier le maintien  certains postes de vedettes irremplaables alors qu'ils n'taient plus au niveau. A moins que a ne soit la faute de notre championnat de trs haut niveau qui fait jouer tous les internationaux trangers au poste de titulaire relguant les ntres  celui de remplaant...

Bref, c'est souvent aprs une bonne claque que l'on se relve. J'espre que celle-ci aura bien servi. On verra dans 4 ans.

----------


## lper

Je veux bien admettre qu'il y ait eu une erreur d'arbitrage, volontaire c'est un autre problme, d'o ma question, quel est l'intrt de l'arbitre d'tre en faveur de l'Australie, c'est quand mme pas le fait de jouer en Grande-Bretagne quand mme !

----------


## Pierre.dupuy

Quelques donnes pour les matchs internationaux : 
nombre de mles : entre 6 et 10.
Nombre de ruck : entre 100 et 150.

Alors pour tre fort en mle, on est fort. Par contre on a pas de bons gratteurs en troisime ligne, quand l'Australie en a mis 2... ( on compense avec Bastareaud et Ben Arous, mais ils sont pas suppos tre sur tous les rucks...)

----------


## Pierre.dupuy

> Je veux bien admettre qu'il y ait eu une erreur d'arbitrage, volontaire c'est un autre problme, d'o ma question, quel est l'intrt de l'arbitre d'tre en faveur de l'Australie, c'est quand mme pas le fait de jouer en Grande-Bretagne quand mme !


Qu'est-ce qu'on en sait que c'est volontaire ? Franchement imagine toi arbitrer a  vitesse rl... Il n'y a pas d'avantage, donc tu dois siffler dans la seconde qui suit la faute, ta dcision est dj prise  ce moment l... Moi  sa place trs certainement je siffle pnalit aussi

----------


## lper

> Qu'est-ce qu'on en sait que c'est volontaire ? Franchement imagine toi arbitrer a  vitesse rl, il n'y a pas d'avantage, donc tu dois siffler dans la seconde qui suit la faute, ta dcision est dj prise  ce moment l.


Je pose la question  ceux qui pensent que l'arbitre tait partial, ce n'est pas mon cas si tu avais lu mes propos. :;):

----------


## Pierre.dupuy

> Je pose la question  ceux qui pensent que l'arbitre tait partial, ce n'est pas mon cas si tu avais lu mes propos.


Qui est partial? le mec qui arbitre ou le mec devant sa tl? L'arbitrage en rugby c'est pas une science exact, beaucoup dinterprtation, et parfois des cas non prvue. Aprs je vois bien qu'on fait rfrence  la finale de 2011. Et a, il faudra demander  l'IRB, comment cela se fait que depuis la cration de la coupe du monde le pays organisateur  systematiquement le "vent dans le dos". M'enfin autant demander  Franois Hollande quelle est la couleur de la petite culotte de Valrie...

----------


## Barsy

M. Joubert s'tait dj illustr il y a 4 ans lors du match qui a cot la coupe aux Franais en ne sifflant que dans un sens. Disons qu'un srieux doute plane.

----------


## Deadpool

> C'tait quand mme prvisible. Cela fait plusieurs annes que l'on est 4me au tournois des 6 nations (on a mme t dernier en 2013 !! ) et que l'quipe de France ne brille plus du tout. La faute de Saint-Andr sans doute et aussi d'une tendance bien franaise  se croire imbattable dans certains secteurs de jeux dans lesquels on a pourtant t largement dpasss. Sans oublier le maintien  certains postes de vedettes irremplaables alors qu'ils n'taient plus au niveau. A moins que a ne soit la faute de notre championnat de trs haut niveau qui fait jouer tous les internationaux trangers au poste de titulaire relguant les ntres  celui de remplaant...
> 
> Bref, c'est souvent aprs une bonne claque que l'on se relve. J'espre que celle-ci aura bien servi. On verra dans 4 ans.


Bien sur que c'tait prvisible.

Mais quand mme...  ::(: 

Et le pire, c'est que je ne suis mme pas sur que Novs soit l'homme de la situation.

----------


## Marco46

Ca va faire une belle jambe aux cossais mbon ...

----------


## foetus

Ahahahah les commentaires sur cette pnalit, c'est la fte du slip  ::mouarf::   ::mouarf:: :

Pas de vido sur une faute pnalit [Mais en cas de doute mle. Mais Craig Joubert avait dj le bras lev]On parle de cet en-avant  la 79ime, mais pas du bras-cass (77) ou du placage du joueur australien sans ballon (<- 2 actions favorables aux cossais)L'Australie a marqu 5 essais et a donn 2 essais cadeaux aux cossais. De toute manire les cossais sont mauvais au Tournoi des 6 nationsSi l'cosse est sorti des poules au dpend du Japon, c'est grce dj  un arbitrage favorable contre les Samoas

----------


## Marco46

> L'Australie a marqu 5 essais et a donn 2 essais cadeaux aux cossais. De toute manire les cossais sont mauvais au Tournoi des 6 nations


Je trouve cet argument assez irrecevable.

Les australiens ont certes un magnifique jeu de ligne (encore que ya 2 essais d'avants sur les 5 faut pas l'oublier) mais ils ont pris les cossais de haut. Leur buteur a t galement en dessous de tout face  un Laidlaw  100% ou presque. Les essais qu'ils prennent sont effrayants de navet et de suffisance.

Bref, le rugby ne se rsume pas  la capacit  marquer des essais, et les cossais ont fait preuve de beaucoup d'intelligence. Ils ont exploit leur potentiel  110% face  des australiens qui voulaient gagner en jouant  80%. Ils mritaient d'tre punis rien que pour a et les cossais ne mritaient pas de perdre aprs leur plus belle partie depuis ... Depuis 25 ans ? 30 ans ?

EDIT : Pour la vido il y avait matire  ce que Joubert la demande (placages sans ballons + placage un peu haut). Par ailleurs l'arbitre TMO peut interrompre Joubert pour lui demander de regarder la vido quand il veut. En l'occurrence on est d'accord que c'est pas la faute de Joubert s'il ne se fait pas interrompre mais a dmontre une attitude gnrale dfavorable aux petites quipes pour prserver un certain "prestige".

----------


## foetus

Rponse de la ligne de rugby LNR: Si les Bleus sont nuls, ce n'est pas de la faute du Top 14

Extraits:



> Il faut dabord constater avec lucidit que cette dfaite est celle dun encadrement, et de son groupe de joueurs,  lissue dun cycle de 4 ans o il na jamais vraiment su inscrire un projet de jeu dans la continuit, souligne la Ligue. Ce constat ne saurait occulter le dbat qui doit avoir lieu entre toutes les composantes du rugby franais. [] Cela suppose que le rugby professionnel franais ne serve pas de bouc missaire, responsable de tous les maux. La Ligue Nationale de Rugby ne lacceptera pas.






> Le niveau de performance pendant cette Coupe du Monde de joueurs trangers voluant dans notre championnat montre dailleurs que le sujet nest pas l

----------


## illight

> C'te marrade  
> 
> Dans ce cas on dit  "Les All Blacks ont respect leur adversaire du soir en jouant jusqu' la dernire minute"
> Et surtout les franais doivent se dire que les Argentins c'tait peut-tre un meilleur choix



Et les franais pas du tout, en ne jouant pas jusqu' la dernire minute  ::mrgreen:: 

En tout cas, j'espre que Guy Novs va changer tout a, et faire du bien  l'quipe de France.

Concernant la finale, au final, elle tait quand mme attendue, mme si les Ecossais et les Gallois ne sont pas passs loin de passer.

----------


## Deadpool

> Et les franais pas du tout, en ne jouant pas jusqu' la dernire minute 
> 
> En tout cas, j'espre que Guy Novs va changer tout a, et faire du bien  l'quipe de France.
> 
> Concernant la finale, au final, elle tait quand mme attendue, mme si les Ecossais et les Gallois ne sont pas passs loin de passer.


Affiche indite en finale en plus.

Sinon, Pierre Salviac a pos sa candidature pour la prsidence de la FFR. Vous pensez quoi de ses propositions?

Personnellement, je suis contre la suppression de la coupe d'Europe des clubs ( la limite on peux supprimer le challenge europen s'il y tient) et puis je n'aime pas trop sa manire de dnigrer l'Ecosse et l'Italie.

Mais aprs dans le reste, il y a de bonnes pistes je trouve.

----------


## Pierre.dupuy

Les propositions de Pierre Salviac, font appel au bon sens mais ne proposent rien de nouveau, il ne dit que ce que tout le monde veut entendre. Par contre ce mec n'a jamais jou au rugby, et il est surtout fort pour dire de la merde et faire des jeux de mots. Il y a d'ailleurs de forte chances que sa candidature ne soit qu'un coup de pub en sa faveur.

----------


## foetus

Niveau rformes: Guy Novs va avoir du mal
Dj certains critiquent ces mthodes  l'anciennePour le top 14, il faut rduire le nombre de matchs (Top 12? Rogner la Coupe d'Europe?), rduire la pression (Championnat ferm? Systme de province?), faire jouer nos [jeunes] joueurs (*) (Quotas? Une quipe spciale France?)Pour la Coupe d'Europe seuls les anglais et les franais la jouent  fond: La supprimer? La rformer?Donner plus de temps  L'quipe de France, qui n'a que le Tournoi des 6 nations et des matchs en t/ septembre.Revoir la formation de nos joueursVirer les postes inutiles [certains pointent du doigt Serge Blanco]


* -> Le problme semble mme toucher la Pro D2

----------


## Deadpool

Finale magnifique en tout cas.  ::):

----------


## foetus

[Je n'ai pas la tl, que des commentaires Internet  ::wow:: ] mais apparemment pour cette finale:
L'arbitrage a encore frapp: un arbitrage laxiste mais qui a le mrite de ne pas avoir hach le match. Le premier essai Black avec des fautes. Les 14 points de l'Australie en 10 [13] minutes, ...Les australiens ont quand mme subi les effets du groupe de la mort. Alors que les Blacks, critiqus pour leur matchs de poule mi-figue mi-raisin et leur rveil stratgique  la 60ime, ont pu faire tourner et ont eu trs peu de blesss [aucun ???]Dan Carter et son drop [certes  10 minutes de la fin] qui redonne de l'espoir et tous les autres ont t monstrueux

----------


## Escapetiger

Et quel tat d'esprit chez les all-blacks, aprs-match y compris :

----------


## illight

Je n'ai pu voir que la 2e mi-temps, mais les Australiens ont au moins ue le mrite de jouer jusqu'au bout.

Aprs, sur la finale en soi, il n'y a pas photo sur la victoire des blacks. Ils ont quand mme domin  ::):

----------

